# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  طرح ترمیم معدل دیپلم

## mpaarshin

بچه هایی که معدلشون پایینه دست نگه دارن و دنبال دیپلم مجدد نرن اگر این طرح تصویب بشه واقعا لطف بزرگی بهمون میشه امیدوارم شامل من که دیپلم مجدد هم دارم بشه که بتونم نمرمو بالاتر ببرم

فقط امیدوارم زودتر تصویب شه تا شهریور نمره هامون رو بالا ببریم و وارد بازه زمانی کنکور نشیم

http://www.tabnak.ir/fa/news/503220/...ت-تصویب

----------


## eli94

حالا کلنگشو زدن معلوم نیست کی تصویب شه..بچه ها برن فعلا همون دیپلمو بگیرن  از اینم نیفتن..

----------


## zaban

مسئولین گرامی فقط بلد هستن که جو بدن و برای دانش آموز ها تنش ایجاد کنن
 یه مشغله فکری به مشغولیات دانش آموزان اضافه شد!!!

----------


## mpaarshin

> حالا کلنگشو زدن معلوم نیست کی تصویب شه..بچه ها برن فعلا همون دیپلمو بگیرن  از اینم نیفتن..


دیپلم مجدد گرفتن واقعا آسون نیست من و چندی از دوستان رفتیم سراغ دیپلم مجدد نتونستیم بیشتر از ۲ نمره معدل اونو افزایش بدیم ترمیم معدل خیلی کار بهتریه وقتی دیپلمت به کنکورت نخوره سخته تغییر دادنش

----------


## eli94

میدونم سخته خیلیم سخته ولی سنجش حرف زیاد میزنه... نمیشه اعتماد کرد بهشون...بچه ها همون دیپ دومو بگیرن

----------


## Lara27

یعنی چی ترمیم معدل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mpaarshin

> میدونم سخته خیلیم سخته ولی سنجش حرف زیاد میزنه... نمیشه اعتماد کرد بهشون...بچه ها همون دیپ دومو بگیرن


ادمایی مث من هیچ کاری نمیتونن بکنن
اینم اموزش و پرورشه فقط امیدوارم تو این یه مورد زودتر نتیجه بدن

----------


## simin11

> یعنی چی ترمیم معدل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


یعنی شما دیپلم یه رشته خاص داری مثلا تجربی،بعد نمره زیستت کم شده به جای اینکه بری دیپلم یه رشته دیگه بگیری میری فقط همون درسو امتحان میدی.

----------


## mpaarshin

> یعنی چی ترمیم معدل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


به نظر میاد اینجوریه که نمرات پایین رو دوباره امتحان میدن بالا میبرن هنوز دقیق مشخص نیست جریانش چیه

----------


## Lara27

> یعنی شما دیپلم یه رشته خاص داری مثلا تجربی،بعد نمره زیستت کم شده به جای اینکه بری دیپلم یه رشته دیگه بگیری میری فقط همون درسو امتحان میدی.


عجب !!!!!!!!! چه خوب. حالا کی قطعی میشه؟

----------


## srh

اين پشت كنكور موندنا كم بود 


اينم اضافه شد از فردا دوستان اميدشون اول به ترميم ديپلمه

----------


## dian

> اين پشت كنكور موندنا كم بود 
> 
> 
> اينم اضافه شد از فردا دوستان اميدشون اول به ترميم ديپلمه


مگه قطعی شده؟؟؟
 بهتره الان به این دلخوش نباشن

----------


## mpaarshin

> مگه قطعی شده؟؟؟
>  بهتره الان به این دلخوش نباشن


خدا کنه زودتر تصویب بشه واقعا

----------


## eli94

> خدا کنه زودتر تصویب بشه واقعا


شما که دیپ دوم گرفتین چرا بیشتر نخوندین معدلتون ارتقاپیدا کنه.. میدونم سخته ولی به اندازه کنکورم نیست.. دوستم تو دی ماه وسط کنکور دیپ دوم گرفت معدلش 20 شد...

----------


## MahMoUoD

رئیس سازمان سنجش: «ترمیم معدل دیپلم» در دستور کار نیست

با وجود اینکه چندی پیش معاون وزارت آموزش و پرورش از بررسی موضوع «امکان ترمیم معدل دیپلم» خبر داده و تاکید کرده بود که این موضوع یکی از ضروریات حذف کنکور است و به طور جدی در آموزش و پرورش مطرح است و جلساتی پیرامون آن برگزار شده است، رئیس سازمان سنجش گفت: اصلاح و ترمیم معدل داوطلبان کنکوری که در سال‌های گذشته دیپلم خود را اخذ کرده‌اند، به عنوان دستور جلسه مطرح نشده است.
دکتر ابراهیم خدایی در گفت‌و‌گو با خبرنگار دانشگاهی خبرگزاری دانشجویان ایران(ایسنا)، افزود: برخی از داوطلبانی که در سال‌های گذشته دیپلم خود را اخذ کرده‌اند، درخواست هایی مبنی بر اصلاح و ترمیم معدل خود را مطرح کرده‌اند اما این مساله هنوز به عنوان دستور جلسه مطرح نشده است.
وی در ادامه با اشاره به قانون شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی درمورد دانش آموزان قهرمان اظهار کرد: طبق قانون شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی قهرمانان ورزشی و افرادی که قهرمان المپیک و بازی‌های آسیایی هستند می‌توانند در رشته تربیت بدنی بدون کنکور ادامه تحصیل دهند.




واقعا هماهنگی آموزش و پروش و سنجش قابل تحسینه...   :Yahoo (94):

----------


## eli94

اینا هیچ کاری نمیکنن... تنها راه حل دیپ دومه

----------


## mpaarshin

> شما که دیپ دوم گرفتین چرا بیشتر نخوندین معدلتون ارتقاپیدا کنه.. میدونم سخته ولی به اندازه کنکورم نیست.. دوستم تو دی ماه وسط کنکور دیپ دوم گرفت معدلش 20 شد...


بهتون گفتم مریض شدم و من دیر هم فهمیدم که امکان دیپلم مجدد گرفتن تو دی هست شما که معدلت بالاست یه طرفه نباید به قضیه نگاه کنین

----------


## mpaarshin

> رئیس سازمان سنجش: «ترمیم معدل دیپلم» در دستور کار نیست
> 
> با وجود اینکه چندی پیش معاون وزارت آموزش و پرورش از بررسی موضوع «امکان ترمیم معدل دیپلم» خبر داده و تاکید کرده بود که این موضوع یکی از ضروریات حذف کنکور است و به طور جدی در آموزش و پرورش مطرح است و جلساتی پیرامون آن برگزار شده است، رئیس سازمان سنجش گفت: اصلاح و ترمیم معدل داوطلبان کنکوری که در سال‌های گذشته دیپلم خود را اخذ کرده‌اند، به عنوان دستور جلسه مطرح نشده است.
> دکتر ابراهیم خدایی در گفت‌و‌گو با خبرنگار دانشگاهی خبرگزاری دانشجویان ایران(ایسنا)، افزود: برخی از داوطلبانی که در سال‌های گذشته دیپلم خود را اخذ کرده‌اند، درخواست هایی مبنی بر اصلاح و ترمیم معدل خود را مطرح کرده‌اند اما این مساله هنوز به عنوان دستور جلسه مطرح نشده است.
> وی در ادامه با اشاره به قانون شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی درمورد دانش آموزان قهرمان اظهار کرد: طبق قانون شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی قهرمانان ورزشی و افرادی که قهرمان المپیک و بازی‌های آسیایی هستند می‌توانند در رشته تربیت بدنی بدون کنکور ادامه تحصیل دهند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> واقعا هماهنگی آموزش و پروش و سنجش قابل تحسینه...


سازمان سنجش و اموزش و پرورش به شدت باهم مشکل دارن و ما داوطلبا باید زجرش رو بکشیم

----------


## amirh7

> شما که دیپ دوم گرفتین چرا بیشتر نخوندین معدلتون ارتقاپیدا کنه.. میدونم سخته ولی به اندازه کنکورم نیست.. دوستم تو دی ماه وسط کنکور دیپ دوم گرفت معدلش 20 شد...


خیلی سخته ادم درسی که تا حالا تو عمرش نخونده را یکی دو روز  بخونه و بیست بشه چطوری دوستتون خونده مگه؟

----------


## amirh7

سنجش خودش تمایل داره اصلا تاثیر معدل برداشته بشه

----------


## eli94

> خیلی سخته ادم درسی که تا حالا تو عمرش نخونده را یکی دو روز  بخونه و بیست بشه چطوری دوستتون خونده مگه؟


چرا یکی دوروز بخونه؟ 2ماه خوند..روزی 4 ساعت

----------


## mpaarshin

> چرا یکی دوروز بخونه؟ 2ماه خوند..روزی 4 ساعت


ببینید همه که اینجوری نیستن چون اون دوست شما تونسته بقیه نتونستن دیگه نباید فرصتی بهشون داده بشه باید یه قانونی باشه که شامل حال همه بشه کنکور راه جبران داره اما راه جبران دیپلم اینکه دیپلم مجدد باشه اشتباهه واقعا البته ما که حرفمون اهمیتی نداره

----------


## nahid

بچه ها خبر خوب همین الان تو صفحه های اجتماعی  پخش شده که امکان ترمیم معدل  به وجود اومده. 
انگار تو بعضی سایت ها هم  هست. میگردم لینکشو میزارم

----------


## Orwell

> بچه ها خبر خوب همین الان تو صفحه های اجتماعی  پخش شده که امکان ترمیم معدل  به وجود اومده. 
> انگار تو بعضی سایت ها هم  هست. میگردم لینکشو میزارم


هنوز به تایید رئیس جمهور نرسیده.
انتهای همون خبر رو بخونید.

----------


## TAMERLANE

*من یه سوال دارم .... امسال کنکور دادم ... معدلم نهاییم 17.33 بود .... 25 درصد تمام زیر گروه ها رو تو کارنامه اولیه کنکورم گرفتم (کارنامه قطعی رو نگاه نکردم)  ..... الان سوالام اینه سال دیگه که تاثیر سوابق بیشتر میشه ... باز هم من درصد های کامل رو میگیرم یا خیر .... ضمنا تجربی ام .... !!!
*

----------


## highdreams

اگه بشه عالی میشه...من درجا میرم امتحان زیست و ادبیات میدم

----------


## highdreams

> *من یه سوال دارم .... امسال کنکور دادم ... معدلم نهاییم 17.33 بود .... 25 درصد تمام زیر گروه ها رو تو کارنامه اولیه کنکورم گرفتم (کارنامه قطعی رو نگاه نکردم)  ..... الان سوالام اینه سال دیگه که تاثیر سوابق بیشتر میشه ... باز هم من درصد های کامل رو میگیرم یا خیر .... ضمنا تجربی ام .... !!!
> *


چرا نگیری؟!!!ده سال دیگه هم کنکور بدی برات این معدل لحاظ میشه...منم17و38...

----------


## m.l.s

بچه ها شبکه 3 چند دقه پیش اعلام کرد این خبر رو !

مطمئن باشید صحت داره

خیلی عالی شد برای بعضی کنکوریا ...

----------


## Egotist

> بچه ها شبکه 3 چند دقه پیش اعلام کرد این خبر رو !
> 
> مطمئن باشید صحت داره
> 
> خیلی عالی شد برای بعضی کنکوریا ...


الان واقعا صحت داره یعنی؟

من بازم دیپلم مجدد ترجیح میدم ولی

کی میخان امتحان بگیرن ؟

----------


## artim

اخبار اعلان کرد تو تی وی

----------


## rammfan

اینم از شانس ما. 
حالا که کنکور دادیمو خلاص و چند روز دیگه قراره نتایج انتخاب رشته بیاد ، یادشون افتاد لایحه تصویب کنن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## gole yas

تو اخبارم گفتن حالا تکلیف چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## m.l.s

> الان واقعا صحت داره یعنی؟
> 
> من بازم دیپلم مجدد ترجیح میدم ولی
> 
> کی میخان امتحان بگیرن ؟


اگه قطعی نبود اخبار نمیگفت ...

اطلاعات زیادی نیست ولی خوب با بقیه باید امتحان بدن دیگه

رفت برا دی ماه

----------


## Dayi javad

ینی ممکن هست باز ی قانون تصویب کنن و بگن کسایی ک دیپلم مجدد گرفتن نمیتونن تو رشته ای جز رشته دیپ مجدد کنکور بدن !!؟؟؟

----------


## Egotist

> ینی ممکن هست باز ی قانون تصویب کنن و بگن کسایی ک دیپلم مجدد گرفتن نمیتونن تو رشته ای جز رشته دیپ مجدد کنکور بدن !!؟؟؟


همه چی از این مملکت چخمی ممکنه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ritalin

> حالا کلنگشو زدن معلوم نیست کی تصویب شه..بچه ها برن فعلا همون دیپلمو بگیرن  از اینم نیفتن..


حالا من با بدبختی کار دیپلم مجدد انسانی جور کردم همون طور پیشنهاد داده بودید همه درسا شهریور گرفتم فقط ۴ درس دی امتحان بدم. آیا همین ادامه بدم یا برم دیپلم تجربی خودم بگیرم .کدومش بهتره به نظرتون
از یه موضوعی میترسم که من دیپلم تجربی و پیش تجربی دارم  حالا دیپلم انسانی بگیرم وکنکور تجربی بگیرم بعد کنکور به مشکل  نخورم و سازمان سنجش گیر نده

----------


## Black

من رفتم مدرسه بزرگسالان
گفت 5 دقه زودتر میومدی اسمتو رد میکردم
ولی الآن هیچ فایده ای نداره
برو واسه دی :Yahoo (1): 
گفتم لابد حکمته ولی الآن کار خدا رو میبینی؟
البته هنوز قطعی نیست ولی... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dayi javad

> حالا من با بدبختی کار دیپلم مجدد انسانی جور کردم همون طور پیشنهاد داده بودید همه درسا شهریور گرفتم فقط ۴ درس دی امتحان بدم. آیا همین ادامه بدم یا برم دیپلم تجربی خودم بگیرم .کدومش بهتره به نظرتون
> از یه موضوعی میترسم که من دیپلم تجربی و پیش تجربی دارم  حالا دیپلم انسانی بگیرم وکنکور تجربی بگیرم بعد کنکور به مشکل  نخورم و سازمان سنجش گیر نده


تا الان ک هیچ مشکلی نیس در این بابت ولی میترسم از اینا خداییش فردا صبح ک ببینیم دیپ مجدد پر  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## srh

واقعا طرح نامردييه 
اگه تصويب بشه خيليا شاد ميشن خيليا هم صدمه ميبينن فقط كل كشور معدلاشون مياد بالا

----------


## Dayi javad

> واقعا طرح نامردييه 
> اگه تصويب بشه خيليا شاد ميشن خيليا هم صدمه ميبينن فقط كل كشور معدلاشون مياد بالا


دوست عزیز قبلا هم تو یکی از تاپیکا گفتم ! این ترمیم معدل مث پشت کنکور موندن 
درصدی پیشرفت میکنن
درصدی هیچ تغییری نمیکنن
درصدی هم نتیجه ی بدتری میگیرن

فقط اونی نتیجه میگره ک از این کارش ی هدفی داشته باش !

اگ نه کسی رشته پرستاری بخواد با معدل 12 هم میتونه قبول شه

پس رقابت بازم بین هموناس ک از اول درس میخوندن فقط شاید تعدادی ب این جم اضاف شن ک باز خود کنکور غربال میکنه نا لیاقتارو

----------


## moho

تبریک می گم به همه ی دوستانی که چشم انتظار چنین قانونی بودن ... اما این مورد نامردی نیست چون تو خود کنکور که اصل مطلبه میشه بارها و بارها شرکت کرد و از طرفی این مورد حداقل از دیپلم مجدد بهتره ... باید به هر کسی فرصت مجدد داد شاید تو یه برهه ای از زمان نتونسته خوب مطالعه کنه و علی رغم خواستش معدلش پایین اومده ... حداقل از بار روانی قضیه برای بچه های سال های بعد کم میشه و یه جورایی تا 90 % تعیین نتیجه مجددا میفته به گردن کنکور ...

----------


## eli94

> حالا من با بدبختی کار دیپلم مجدد انسانی جور کردم همون طور پیشنهاد داده بودید همه درسا شهریور گرفتم فقط ۴ درس دی امتحان بدم. آیا همین ادامه بدم یا برم دیپلم تجربی خودم بگیرم .کدومش بهتره به نظرتون
> از یه موضوعی میترسم که من دیپلم تجربی و پیش تجربی دارم  حالا دیپلم انسانی بگیرم وکنکور تجربی بگیرم بعد کنکور به مشکل  نخورم و سازمان سنجش گیر نده


سلام..هنوز هیچی تصویب نشده..شما همون دیپ انسانی بگیرید

----------


## highdreams

این برای امسال یانه؟؟؟باید از کی بپرسیم؟

----------


## Orwell

> این برای امسال یانه؟؟؟باید از کی بپرسیم؟


هنوز هیچی مشخص نیست

----------


## highdreams

> تبریک می گم به همه ی دوستانی که چشم انتظار چنین قانونی بودن ... اما این مورد نامردی نیست چون تو خود کنکور که اصل مطلبه میشه بارها و بارها شرکت کرد و از طرفی این مورد حداقل از دیپلم مجدد بهتره ... باید به هر کسی فرصت مجدد داد شاید تو یه برهه ای از زمان نتونسته خوب مطالعه کنه و علی رغم خواستش معدلش پایین اومده ... حداقل از بار روانی قضیه برای بچه های سال های بعد کم میشه و یه جورایی تا 90 % تعیین نتیجه مجددا میفته به گردن کنکور ...


واقعا خوشحال شدم از طرز فکرتون..الآن متاسفانه از بیشتر آدمایی که معدل کتبی شون بالا شده همش داریم سازمخالف میشنویم...واقعا بعضی ها اصلا درک ندارند...

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

این امکان برای کسانی که سال های قبل هم دیپلم گرفتن وجود دارد؟؟؟آیا؟؟؟

----------


## m.l.s

> این امکان برای کسانی که سال های قبل هم دیپلم گرفتن وجود دارد؟؟؟آیا؟؟؟


واسه همه دیگه ...

----------


## M.M.B

> من رفتم مدرسه بزرگسالان
> گفت 5 دقه زودتر میومدی اسمتو رد میکردم
> ولی الآن هیچ فایده ای نداره
> برو واسه دی
> گفتم لابد حکمته ولی الآن کار خدا رو میبینی؟
> البته هنوز قطعی نیست ولی...


در هر صورت باس دی امتحان بدی. چه واسه دیپ مجدد چه واسه طرح ترمیم.

----------


## Black

> در هر صورت باس دی امتحان بدی. چه واسه دیپ مجدد چه واسه طرح ترمیم.


خردادم همچین غیر ممکن نیستا
فقط تصویب بشه... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M.M.B

> خردادم همچین غیر ممکن نیستا
> فقط تصویب بشه...


خرداد که دیگه احتمالش خیلی پایینه!
اما بازم هیچ چیز معلوم نیست. ما فقط حدس و گمان های خودمون رو میگیم پس لطفا کسی جدی نگیره و ناامید یا امیدوار نشه/

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

آقا چرا میگید ترمیم معدل بهتره؟
کسی بخواد دیپ مجدد ریاضی بگیره میتونه درسایی که خوب شده بود رو تطبیق بزنه و اونایی که بد شد رو دوباره امتحان بده،فقط میمونه هندسه 2 و جبر که باید حداقل 10 بگیره تا قبول شه ... همین

----------


## Black

> آقا چرا میگید ترمیم معدل بهتره؟
> کسی بخواد دیپ مجدد ریاضی بگیره میتونه درسایی که خوب شده بود رو تطبیق بزنه و اونایی که بد شد رو دوباره امتحان بده،فقط میمونه هندسه 2 و جبر که باید حداقل 10 بگیره تا قبول شه ... همین


خب اکثرن یجوری ان که همه درساشون خرابه...نمیخوان هیچیو تطبیق بزنن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> خب اکثرن یجوری ان که همه درساشون خرابه...نمیخوان هیچیو تطبیق بزنن


منظورم اینه که فرقی نمیکنه خب
درسای ریاضی و تجربی غیر اونایی که گفتم مشترکن
تازه اگه رشته دیگه دیپلم بگیریم تاثیرشم تو کنکور کمتر میشه

----------


## Dr.GajaR

خب اگه اینطور باشه باس به کجا مراجعه کنیم ؟

----------


## Orwell

> خب اگه اینطور باشه باس به کجا مراجعه کنیم ؟


هنوز تصویب نشده
باید به رئیس جمهور ابلاغ بشه اونم موافقت کنه
هروقت خبر نهایی در این مورد منتشر بشه قطعا تنها جایی که باید بهش مراجعه کرد اموزش و پرورش شهرتونه

----------


## amir200012

> حالا من با بدبختی کار دیپلم مجدد انسانی جور کردم همون طور پیشنهاد داده بودید همه درسا شهریور گرفتم فقط ۴ درس دی امتحان بدم. آیا همین ادامه بدم یا برم دیپلم تجربی خودم بگیرم .کدومش بهتره به نظرتون
> از یه موضوعی میترسم که من دیپلم تجربی و پیش تجربی دارم  حالا دیپلم انسانی بگیرم وکنکور تجربی بگیرم بعد کنکور به مشکل  نخورم و سازمان سنجش گیر نده


نه گیر نمیده-با هر مدرک پیش دانشگاهیی  میتونی

----------


## amir200012

> آقا چرا میگید ترمیم معدل بهتره؟
> کسی بخواد دیپ مجدد ریاضی بگیره میتونه درسایی که خوب شده بود رو تطبیق بزنه و اونایی که بد شد رو دوباره امتحان بده،فقط میمونه هندسه 2 و جبر که باید حداقل 10 بگیره تا قبول شه ... همین


اصلا اینجور نیست-من خودم دیپلم ریاضی داشتم-دیپلم مجدد ک گرفتم همه درسای سوم تجربیو امتحان دادم

----------


## amir200012

> خب اگه اینطور باشه باس به کجا مراجعه کنیم ؟


هر هفته شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی جلسه دارن-احتمال زیاد هفته ی دیگه تصویب بشه

----------


## Ritalin

> نه گیر نمیده-با هر مدرک پیش دانشگاهیی  میتونی


چون دیپلمم تجربی شاید این طرح ترمیم تصویب کنن گیر بدن که اونایی که دوتا دیپلم دارن فقط تو رشته میخوان کنکور بدن اون دیپلم قبول کنن مثلا من دو تا دیپ انسانی و تجربی دارم و پیش هم تجربی میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم میترسم همون دیپلم قبلیم مورد تایید و دیپ جدید بی فایده باشه

----------


## sis413

یکی ترمیم معدلو برای من توضیح بده؟

----------


## amir200012

> چون دیپلمم تجربی شاید این طرح ترمیم تصویب کنن گیر بدن که اونایی که دوتا دیپلم دارن فقط تو رشته میخوان کنکور بدن اون دیپلم قبول کنن مثلا من دو تا دیپ انسانی و تجربی دارم و پیش هم تجربی میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم میترسم همون دیپلم قبلیم مورد تایید و دیپ جدید بی فایده باشه


نه اینطوری که شما میگین نیست- کد دانش آموزی هردوتا دیپلمتون با هم فرق دارن-و  دوتا کد سوابق تحصیلی براتون میاد-هر  کدومو که خواستین روز ثبت نام کنکور وارد کنید-

----------


## amir200012

> یکی ترمیم معدلو برای من توضیح بده؟


ببین هنوز جزئیاتشو نگفتن-ولی ایجور ک معلومه فقط یک بار حق امتحان مجدد داری-میری مراکز بزرگسالان یا از راه دور برا ترمیم معدل ثبت نام میکنی-به صورت داوطلب آزاد

----------


## amir200012

دوستان هر گونه سوالی در مورد امتحانات نهایی -سربازی ووو داشتین-سوالتونو به جیمیلم بفرستین ali.rostamzadeh2121@gmail.com

----------


## Bano.m

دوستان تا کی مهلت ثبت نام رو داریم و امتحانو کی میگیرن و بارمبندیا چجوریه؟....اگه میدونین جواب بدین؟

----------


## Blue.sky

> دوستان تا کی مهلت ثبت نام رو داریم و امتحانو کی میگیرن و بارمبندیا چجوریه؟....اگه میدونین جواب بدین؟



* دوستان عزیز هنوز قانون ترمیم معدل تصویب نشده که اقدام کنین ...*

----------


## Bano.m

> * دوستان عزیز هنوز قانون ترمیم معدل تصویب نشده که اقدام کنین ...*


پس چرا خیلیا میگن اخبار اعلام کرده که تصویب شده...
البته من خودم که نشنیدم ...

----------


## Blue.sky

> پس چرا خیلیا میگن اخبار اعلام کرده که تصویب شده...
> البته من خودم که نشنیدم ...


*گفته اگه تصویب بشه امکان ترمیم فراهم خواهد شد .*

----------


## nacli

منظور از داوطلب آزاد چیه دقیقا؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> منظور از داوطلب آزاد چیه دقیقا؟؟؟


سلام
داوطلب آزاد به نظرم به داوطلبی گفته میشه که براش معافیت تحصیلی صادر نمیشه و باید در دبیرستان های بزرگسالان درس بخونه

----------


## nacli

> سلام
> داوطلب آزاد به نظرم به داوطلبی گفته میشه که براش معافیت تحصیلی صادر نمیشه و باید در دبیرستان های بزرگسالان درس بخونه


یعنی منی که سال 93 دیپلم گرفتم و دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم نمیتونم باز امتحان بدم؟؟؟ممنون

----------


## highdreams

> یعنی منی که سال 93 دیپلم گرفتم و دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم نمیتونم باز امتحان بدم؟؟؟ممنون


میتونید...خیالتون راحت...

----------


## Black

> میتونید...خیالتون راحت...


تصویب شده مگه؟ امید الکی ندی به بنده خدا یه وقت!

----------


## Dayi javad

> چون دیپلمم تجربی شاید این طرح ترمیم تصویب کنن گیر بدن که اونایی که دوتا دیپلم دارن فقط تو رشته میخوان کنکور بدن اون دیپلم قبول کنن مثلا من دو تا دیپ انسانی و تجربی دارم و پیش هم تجربی میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم میترسم همون دیپلم قبلیم مورد تایید و دیپ جدید بی فایده باشه


به قول یکی از دوستان دیگ اینطور پس دیگ نمیشه تو هنر و زبانم شرکت کرد! 

نمیتونن اینکارو بکنن چون خیلی از پشت کنکوریا نه مدرک دیپلم نه مدرک پیششون تجربی ولی میخان تجربی کنکور بدن !!

----------


## highdreams

> تصویب شده مگه؟ امید الکی ندی به بنده خدا یه وقت!


 :Yahoo (76): من طبق این خبر دارم میگم میشه خب....از تصویب شدنش که چیزی نگفتم!!!!!!من هم خودم شرایطم مثل ایشانه...دیپلم93

----------


## nacli

> میتونید...خیالتون راحت...


داوطلب آزاد محسوب نمیشم آخه

----------


## sahar_s

اگه نمره ی جدیدمون بد تر شد چی؟

----------


## reza4024

تا کی مشخص میشه این طرح تصویب میشه یا نه؟
من که واسه دیپلم مجدد شهریور ثبت نام کردم میتونم از این طرح استفاده کنم؟ مشکل ساز نشه یه وقت

----------


## Mammuot

حا لا من که دیپ ریاضی داشتم می خواستم دیپ دوی تجربی بگیرم.بنظرتون بگیرم یا وایستم تو رشته خودم معدلمو ترمیم کنم؟

----------


## Mammuot

> اگه نمره ی جدیدمون بد تر شد چی؟


تو متن خبر فارس گفته نمره بالا تر محاسبه میشه.

----------


## Defne

ادامه بحث تاپیک

امکان شرکت مجدد دانش‌آموزان در امتحانات نهایی برای ارتقا و ترمیم معدل فراهم شد.

----------

